

The European question: will it be splendid isolation or miserable for the UK? - sasvari
http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2011/dec/09/michael-white-blog-splendid-isolation/print

======
bdfh42
I am pretty sure that Germany and France made a major tactical error in trying
to deal with an issue directly affecting just 17 EU member status through an
extension to the EU treaty.

The UK had no choice but to veto the proposals as they stood.

I strongly doubt that all of the countries that have signed up to coordinated
fiscal controls will be able to ratify the treaty - the next few days might
well see some back-peddling. I am not even sure that the 17 member states that
are in the Euro will be happy with the proposals when the implications sink
in.

Net result? I think that this has brought the end of the Euro, as we currently
know it, closer.

